# 2.5 lbs white borage seed



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Jb63,

Why the focus on white? What do you know that's special about them?

Adam


----------



## JulieBee (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm curious too. I've always planted the blue because I personally love the color and it always gets lots of compliments from passersby.


----------



## jb63 (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm planting an acre to try and combine to see what the yield per ac. is.The white is more expensive so the cleaned seed is more valuable.Also I read somewhere the white makes a lighter honey.


----------



## JulieBee (Mar 7, 2011)

jb63 said:


> I'm planting an acre to try and combine to see what the yield per ac. is.The white is more expensive so the cleaned seed is more valuable.Also I read somewhere the white makes a lighter honey.


If Johnny's and Stock Seed Farm don't have them, then I am stumped. But it sounds like a very interesting experiment. I would be curious to see the color difference between the honey of the white borage and the honey of the blue borage.

-Julie


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

I usually check ebay for seed, as you can find some very competitive pricing. I have bought seeds numbering in the thousands for the same price as others are selling 20 seeds for.


----------



## mvan (Oct 4, 2010)

Pinetree Garden has some. I know it isn't anywhere near the quantity you need, but if you can't find them anywhere else....
https://www.superseeds.com/products.php?search=borage


----------



## jb63 (Jun 15, 2010)

Thx Adam and mvan.This may turn into a two yr. project.


----------

